# So I have 5 extra stickers.



## Chris (Nov 16, 2007)

Post a picture of yourself holding any of the following albums in this thread, and I'll mail you one. 


Division - Trinity
Shawn Castonguay - City in the Sky
Vince LuPone - SITA
Scott Kroeker - Fata Morgana

I only have 5, so first 5, PM me your address.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2007)

...And before you fuckers do it, if it's your own CD, you're not eligible. 

[action=Chris]eyes the Division posse.[/action]


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn, don't have any of those...yet.

[action=eleven59]in before joke about Drew's album.[/action]


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have Drew's mp3.com album on my computer, does that count?


----------



## Michael (Nov 16, 2007)

I have two of those, but no camera!


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

Does it count if I have hung out with shawn?


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=Jason]really really wants a sevenstring.org sticker[/action]


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the look of a man about to get a free ss.org sticker!


----------



## Steve (Nov 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> This is the look of a man about to get a free ss.org sticker!



That's the look of a man about to take advantage of a Husky.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine! Mine!


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2007)

HAHA! Well played good sir!




Steve said:


> That's the look of a man about to take advantage of a Husky.



Av's a Malamute


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

That's Shawn's terrific album, BTW.


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=Jason]has still at least hung out with shawn  [/action]


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 16, 2007)

tick one for vince's album 

I'll pass on the sticker though, leave it for the next person


----------



## Ken (Nov 16, 2007)

Here I am with Shawn's album.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hrm....I have Trinity...but I'm at work...and can't take a pic...


Fuck.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> That's the look of a man about to take advantage of a Husky.



Thats the look of a man that has to inform his neighbours that he is moving in.


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2007)

Jason said:


> [action=Jason]has still at least hung out with shawn  [/action]



Not only have I hung out with Mike and Dave from Division, I've played a gig with them  




Desecrated said:


> Thats the look of a man that has to inform his neighbours that he is moving in.



Nah, I'm not registered


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2007)

In: Roger, Bob, Ken, B Lopez passes. Two more!


----------



## Drew (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn you guys, for one. 

Second, Bob!  You look like Inigo Montoya in that picture! 






I'm, um, a fourteen hour flight away from my entire CD collection. I could take iPod pics, but I'll pass for someone else who wants a sticker.


----------



## Scott (Nov 17, 2007)

I have an End Theory cd. Why doesn't that qualify? 

[action=Scott]wants a sticker..[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 17, 2007)

I look alot like Inigo Montoya.  I just need a sweet mullet and I'm there.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Regor (Nov 17, 2007)

Well done Shawn!!


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> tick one for vince's album
> 
> I'll pass on the sticker though, leave it for the next person



See chris? Bobby said to give his sticker to me


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 18, 2007)

i don't have a camera or any of those albums, but i've hung out with Shawn _and_ Division


----------



## Ken (Nov 18, 2007)

Scott said:


> I have an End Theory cd. Why doesn't that qualify?
> 
> [action=Scott]wants a sticker..[/action]



Maybe because they're not together anymore? Just a guess though. Hell, my CD wasn't on the list and I'm still together, so I guess that "theory" is out the window too.



[action=Ken]is glad he's getting a sticker. [/action]


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2007)

I've got all four of those, but I'm inherently lazy and don't want to dig the cds out of storage and already have stickers 

I also have Ken's CD


----------



## Shawn (Nov 19, 2007)

Me too. I like Ken's cd alot. Divisions is good and so is Vince's. I also have End Theory's cd too. Badass disc. 

Still waiting for Chris's and Drew's album to come out.


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/11516-screaming-into-abyss-rollcall.html






not sure if i made the first five, but, gotta represent anyways


----------



## Shawn (Nov 19, 2007)

Nicely done, Leon!  Mine is signed too.


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

also...






that's Ken's album, and Mick Neil's, who used to post on here, and who recorded a fucking tight disc 

i need more SS.org'ers albums, i think.


----------



## Steve (Nov 19, 2007)

I have:
Vince's 
Shawn's
Ken's 
Shannon's
Division's
and...
Drew's (very rare collectible)


----------



## Shawn (Nov 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> I have:
> 
> Drew's (very rare collectible)


 Nice score. I need one too. He owes me a copy. 

Drew aka closet shredda, you need to get yo cd out, yo!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 19, 2007)

I have Ken's (Awesome!) and Mike Martin's solo effort (Also Awesome!)


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Nov 19, 2007)

Regor said:


> Not only have I hung out with Mike and Dave from Division, I've played a gig with them


Well, shit if it comes down to who has hung with Divison or played shows with them...

- Met Mike @ ProgPower 1 in Chicago (Feb. 2001)
- Matt introduces me to my first Jager Bomb at a Christmas party in Dec. 2002. 
- Played three shows together when I was in Critical Path
- Critical Path splits up, Ron (the bassist) JOINS Division!!
- I join Odin's Court (was approached at a Metal Church show that Division opened for), I don't know off the top how many shows we played together.
- Odin's Court borrowed James (the drummer) for one show last November.
- I've played with the guitars of Matt, Mike, and Dave
- Countless interactions at shows at Jaxx
- Countless interactions at various Prog Powers.
- Oh yeah, I have Trinity 
- I have some unreleased stuff in MP3 format
- I joined Mystic Force (there are some old ties to Division) and I'm sure there will be shows together in the future.  

So there! 

I'm at work, no pictures to prove anything. :-( Maybe I can get this done tonight so I can have a new sticker for my guitar case (in the unlikely event that there is still one left)!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 19, 2007)

i pee'd in Rick's pool.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a whole box of my old band's 4 song demo that we burned, labelled and packaged ourselves in our drummer's apartment one night  Have no clue what I'm going to do with them all


----------



## Regor (Nov 19, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Well, shit if it comes down to who has hung with Divison or played shows with them...
> 
> - Met Mike @ ProgPower 1 in Chicago (Feb. 2001)
> - Matt introduces me to my first Jager Bomb at a Christmas party in Dec. 2002.
> ...



.... and I've got a free ss.org sticker headed my way


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 19, 2007)

Regor said:


> .... and I've got a free ss.org sticker headed my way



FTW!

I have more Division recordings than any of you all!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 19, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> and Mike Martin's solo effort (Also Awesome!)



 Great disc.


----------



## Drew (Dec 5, 2007)

Steve said:


> I have:
> Vince's
> Shawn's
> Ken's
> ...



It's true, I don't even have it yet. :/ 

I've got all of those except mine (well, not if you count the old ones I did on mp3.com) and Division's, but I need the Division album.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 9, 2007)

My sticker came in the mail about a week ago by the way. Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2007)

I think that was from Steve.  I slacked on these, they're all enveloped up and getting mailed tomorrow.


----------

